# turning off speed/volume regulator on 04 stock radio?



## cjsuttonx (May 1, 2008)

sometimes i think it's cool how the radio gets louder as i drive faster, but i hate how i'll be jamming out to a great song and it all but mutes itself when i have to stop at a light

is there a way to turn off the volume control feature on the radio that lowers the volume when you slow down or stop? if anyone knows how, that would be great

i got my 04 goat used and it didn't come with an instruction manual or anything else so i apologize if this is a question that i should already know the answer to

also, in the future, i am thinking of maybe replacing the head unit with an aftermarket cd player/changer or maybe one with gps or something - anyone know any that are good fits and still support the steering wheel controls? and perhaps possibly have a usb port to charge/play my 80g zune?

thanks guys


----------



## cjsuttonx (May 1, 2008)

wow i posted this in the wrong forum my bad i coulda sworn i clicked on "interior discussion" please move this thanks


----------



## cjsuttonx (May 1, 2008)

hey i called my friend and he just read me it out of the owners manual, so if u need to know how just look in there and it tells you but here's how for people too lazy:

turn off radio

hold down "1" (cd 1 / radio preset 1) and then turn on the radio - it goes to the options menu. then just press in on the right knob until you get to the second option i believe, it says something about speed - turn it to 0 if you don't want any volume/speed fluxuation. if you still do but want it lower, you can set a value from 0-5 with 5 being the strongest and 0 being off.

alright just figured id tell everyone how in case you didn't have a manual like myself


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

When all else fails, read the manual. :lol::lol:


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

cjsuttonx said:


> hey i called my friend and he just read me it out of the owners manual, so if u need to know how just look in there and it tells you but here's how for people too lazy:
> 
> turn off radio
> 
> ...


You can also turn off this feature through the DIC.
When you get in the car, turn on the key, after the system check, you will see the options menu on the DIC (center display)
Press the ^ or v button on the mode/set panel to enter the menu. Scroll through the options until you come to "Speed dependent volume" and select off. While you are in the opions menu, you may wish to disable the "Audio distortion limiter" as it will decrease the amount of bass you can get out of your stereo.

mac


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> When all else fails, read the manual. :lol::lol:


Blasphemy!! :willy:


----------



## fiacovo (Dec 12, 2007)

WOW, I was wondering about that. I thought my radio or speakers were going crazy (or me).LOL.


----------



## cjsuttonx (May 1, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> When all else fails, read the manual. :lol::lol:





cjsuttonx said:


> i got my 04 goat used and it didn't come with an instruction manual or anything else so i apologize if this is a question that i should already know the answer to


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The previous owner more than likely sold it on ebay for a few dollars. You can cycle through the different options by turning the key to on without starting the car and hit the up and down arrows. The instructions on the cluster are self explanatory and easy to understand. It would be a good idea to try and snag a manual. 

Here is an easy way to obtain or view your manual on line.....

Go to >> https://www.mygmlink.com Register your car, it's free. Once you are in, click on the "glove box" link on the left pane, you can view your manual on line, or purchase one. You can also obtain a service manual there as well.


----------

